# Savinelli Alligator..anyone else have one?



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just would like to share mine. Haven't smoked out of it in a long time now...hello! LOL! Does anyone else own one?










Sorry it's a bad pic, didn't want to put it down, lol


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I always look at them, actually. One of these days I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

There's a few at the local B&M, and I fondle them often. I particularly like the one in the yachtsman shape. Somehow the shape/color combination hasn't worked for me yet. I keep going, if only I could get this pipe in that color or that color in this shape. "Where there is clarity, there is no choice, and where there is choice, there is misery."


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice pipe. I've always liked the look of the gators. Smoking Pipes has a few black ones on sale at the moment if anyone is interested:

Savinelli Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

The logo on the side is hilarious. Nice price at SP.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

there is actually one for sale on a certain popular shaving forum right now at a good price.. I am not the seller just sayin...lol


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

johnb said:


> there is actually one for sale on a certain popular shaving forum right now at a good price.. I am not the seller just sayin...lol


b&b?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

maybe 


Poneill272 said:


> b&b?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

find me there


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey, we're talking about pipes here, not shaving. C'mon thread jackers.
:focus:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha!!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry..... Sorry
Lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

i've looked at those alligators but now i'm more intriuged that there's a forum about shaving?!? really??? LOL


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a blue Alligator.
It was one of my first pipes.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I like them, didn't realize they came in other colors besides black.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Black, blue, green, and brownish.

I got my first one from fleabuy, an estate pipe, and liked it so much, I had to find a new one too. They smoke very well too, IMO.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Oldmso54 said:


> i've looked at those alligators but now i'm more intriuged that there's a forum about shaving?!? really??? LOL


If you think the cigar/pipes and tobacco slopes are bad, you haven't seen anything. Vintage razors, new razors, double edge razors, straight razors, shaving brushes, creams, soaps, aftershaves, they are each their own slope. If you enjoy the pleasure of a pipe, wet shaving may be right up your ally.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

If I could find one that was actually the color of natural alligator skin...I might be interested in getting one. I've liked some of the shapes I've seen...but for me I've always considered the appeal of alligator material to be the natural look of it. So, bright blue alligator skin doesn't really appeal to me...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey Daniel, there is a greenish one too, that resembles what you are looking for.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> If you think the cigar/pipes and tobacco slopes are bad, you haven't seen anything. Vintage razors, new razors, double edge razors, straight razors, shaving brushes, creams, soaps, aftershaves, they are each their own slope. If you enjoy the pleasure of a pipe, wet shaving may be right up your ally.


It gets really bad!!! You'd be surprised!!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Hey Daniel, there is a greenish one too, that resembles what you are looking for.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Evonnida said:


>


still seems a little too bright to me though, though...I must admit...I've never be THAT close to an alligator


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

They're actually darker in person. A lot of that's the studio lighting they use.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey I don't mean to bring an old thread back alive, but I just picked up one of these for my first pipe. It was an estate pipe and I ordered it from smoking pipes. Are you still enjoying the pipe, any feedback on it would be great so I know what to expect when it comes. Thanks everybody.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I ended up picking up a black one from smokingpipes.com as well, nice pipe!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

jeepman_su said:


> Hey I don't mean to bring an old thread back alive, but I just picked up one of these for my first pipe. It was an estate pipe and I ordered it from smoking pipes. Are you still enjoying the pipe, any feedback on it would be great so I know what to expect when it comes. Thanks everybody.


When your getting an estate pipe, it's hard to expect anything really. That said, my first alligator was a well worn estate pipe, but it's still a favorite of mine. Enjoy, you should post a pic here when it arrives. opcorn:


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Poneill272 said:


> When your getting an estate pipe, it's hard to expect anything really. That said, my first alligator was a well worn estate pipe, but it's still a favorite of mine. Enjoy, you should post a pic here when it arrives. opcorn:


As soon as it arrives I will post a pic. I am very excited i will prob always be a cigar man but it will be nice to have something different from time to time, and who knows maybe i will like it better lol.


----------

